# dropzone coilovers??



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Any one have these coilovers? If so how do they work for you?? Or if any one knows about them, give me some info PLEASE. Also They say 91-99 sentra's do all the sentras have the same springs or are they diffrent from b13 to b14? THANKS


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

I've never heard of those before.
What are the spring rates?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

hey yeah i heard of those before, they're even on e-bay for $155 I think i would rather have something else though


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Well i am in the market to purchase some spings with in the next week i dont have endless cash. My limit would be like 170 and i want to destroy the HUGE fender gap. So i figure coilovers i can make the perfect highth. If you have pics of your car with springs post it and tell me what spring they are please. (b13)


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

i also found some upc, R1, #1, and hp coilovers anyone heard of these before?? 

THANKS


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

What are the spring rates of these springs? That should be the guiding factor in whether to buy them or not. You don't want your car becoming dangerous-handling, do you? 

If it drops the car, but becomes dangerous to drive, then what good have you done? Be safe...


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I emailed dropzone about there springs rates hopfully i get a reply soon. What is a good spring rate for the b13 any way??


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

it is funny that on DZs website it says that their warrantyw ill be voided if u race them and they are not made for racing lol
alot of altima people use the DZ, try posting there


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

The least expensive coil over that is good is Ground Control...the others are junk.I have seen post after post on diff boards that people wish they wouldnt have bought the Aerospeeds or DZ's..etc. If you cant afford GC's then just get drop springs...but you are going to want aftermarket struts...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *The least expensive coil over that is good is Ground Control...the others are junk.
> 
> I totally agree. The GCs can be had for $350-400. I got mine for $350 delivered on a Group Deal. If you just want to go low, get some pro-kits, thats a nice street spring...and cheap, like $200*


----------



## 92nx (Nov 17, 2007)

this is mine witht he Eibach Pro Kit. 1.4" drop all around. wish it was lower but its better than before and im not changing it now.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

dropzone is trash


----------

